

Spore Leaked And Being Broadcast Live (Web 2 + Gaming) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/spore-live

======
evdawg
I just want to point out that this isn't Spore; it's only a _demo_ of the
"Spore Creature Creator" which is scheduled to be released on June 17th, 2008.
The purpose of this is that when Spore is actually released later in 2008, it
will already be populated with user-created creatures.

------
oPerrin
Creature creator only. Torrent of same available at usual places.

~~~
msg
And if you pay money for software, it's out on Tuesday.

